# The energy blueprint: Any opinions or experience??



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Came across this today. I found the mitochondria building podcast interesting. He talked about how fit athletes can build more mitochondria by exercising with low glycogen levels.

Link here on podcast (you must enter e-mail): https://www.theenergyblueprint.com/...483b9e9bab1b1317150697a83314773012cf65ef36516
Main ink here: https://www.theenergyblueprint.com/


----------

